# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Question about showing data values on a map

## teabo

Hello,

I have a school project where we have to analyze particle emissions measurement data and display it on a map. So far I have made scatter plot based on latitude and longitude values given to us, and put the transparent chart on top of my map. Now I have to be able to show the data of each dot on the chart, and give it a color based on it's value. For example, a low value of particle emissions in a certain location would give a dot on the scatter plot a blue color, whereas higher emissions values would gradually color a dot lighter blue and closer to yellow. I've been trying to search on google and on youtube without luck so far. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## davesexcel

Check out Leila's Video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoKoN1q2cTk

----------

